# Pickled sausages..(little smokies)



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been bitten by the pickling bug. I have the hot spicy pickles, I will be doing some spicy pickled eggs, but a question had me searching, so I found this video. I see the "precise measuring" and I figure a trip to Walmart is coming up.


----------

